# Proud moment



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Had a fellow employee approach me 2 months ago because he knew I was former Army, he is 54 yo male who has never owned a firearm and is center road when it comes to politics. He and his wife are raising the grand kids since his daughter was lost to drugs, they legally adopted them last year.

In the last 6 weeks or so he exercised his 2A and enrolled in several classes and purchased a handgun/shotgun.He also plans on getting the children and wife moving forward with 2A.

When innocent conversation plants a seed no better feeling than to watch it grow. This will also effect his voting habits in the future I would think.

One at a time.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

A good example of what it takes to educate the public.....lead by example....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The LGS runs the state required classes one a month, everyone is filled and with the spillover almost filling the next one coming up.

There is an unbelievable amount of first timers today with no letup for many years back.

I have my primary care doctor getting training from me.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Toefoot said:


> Had a fellow employee approach me 2 months ago because he knew I was former Army, he is 54 yo male who has never owned a firearm and is center road when it comes to politics. He and his wife are raising the grand kids since his daughter was lost to drugs, they legally adopted them last year.
> 
> In the last 6 weeks or so he exercised his 2A and enrolled in several classes and purchased a handgun/shotgun.He also plans on getting the children and wife moving forward with 2A.
> 
> ...


It's nice to put one in the win column. Keep it up buddy. :armata_PDT_37:


----------

